# Wally taking a bath....sort of



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

He doesn't REALLY take a bath. Not like most birds, but I'm told that others have cockatiels that do the same thing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsdvwylTzvM


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, his feet are clean. I liked how he jumped up on the edge and then stepped back down. I had hope!

I'd say break out hose. Just kidding..............

I like his colors he is cute.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I agree .. Wally has clean feet and a clean beak! Kinda the best you can hope for with most of them (cockatiels). My lovebirds, on the other hand, will astound you with their bathing .. go figure .. parakeets don't bathe at all that I've seen .. Bubba, my Nanday Conure, is an insane bather .. loves it .. Lucas and Junie also love bathing (Cockatoo and African Grey). 

Of all my pet pigeons, Chessie is the one who is the craziest to bathe .. she is truly NUTZ!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Wally is so cute. I love his markings and his little white face. Although he doesn't get very wet, he sure looks like he's having fun!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awww... should be titled "Wally taking a foot bath!" LOL. He is so cute. I don't know much about 'tiels yet but I better learn, as I just inherited one this weekend (she lives with my princess of wales parrot and my 'keets, coming from custody at the ex's). She is a she, but is not tame at all. She really likes me talking to her though. But she's scared of my hands, so we're going slow. Any 'tiel advice from Wally's mom?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maryjane said:


> Awww... should be titled "Wally taking a foot bath!" LOL. He is so cute. I don't know much about 'tiels yet but I better learn, as I just inherited one this weekend (she lives with my princess of wales parrot and my 'keets, coming from custody at the ex's). She is a she, but is not tame at all. She really likes me talking to her though. But she's scared of my hands, so we're going slow. Any 'tiel advice from Wally's mom?


Wally isn't "tame" either. I can't pick him up with out getting a good nip. He'll ride on my shoulder and my finger though.
I guess the best thing I can tell you is to take it slow and stick to a routine with her.
I only let Wally out twice a day and always at the same time. Not EVERY single day, but most days. If I let him out in the morning, he's a little harder to get back to his cage. He makes me beg.....LOL
But at night, about an hour before bed time, if I let him out, all I have to say is "Wally, time to go nite nite" and he'll fly to his cage, hop on my finger and let me put him back inside. 
I would suggest clipping the wings. These guys are SO flighty. The least little thing will send them into a panic and they just fly till they hit something. That ain't pretty. Trust me.
I clipped Wally's wings when I first got him and then stopped. Now I hate to clip them because he loves to fly from upstairs to downstairs and back again. He has panicked a few times and hit the window. Once he knocked his self out almost and scared the crap out of me. 
He used to let me pet his head and kiss him, but I guess he grew out of that, because he won't let me any more.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Handsome Fella!*

What a handsome bird! Maybe he heard you're not supposed to get feathers wet, so he just rinses the non-feathered parts!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> He doesn't REALLY take a bath. Not like most birds, but I'm told that others have cockatiels that do the same thing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsdvwylTzvM


he he, did he even get a feather wet?...LOL... I noticed he does'nt have one of those orange patches on his cheeks, how come...I think his white face is so pretty.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> he he, did he even get a feather wet?...LOL... I noticed he does'nt have one of those orange patches on his cheeks, how come...I think his white face is so pretty.


Thanks. I think he's pretty too and HE thinks he's pretty. LOL
He's called a "White Faced" cockatiel. That's all I know..........LOL


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

*Fuunny! Reminds me of my grandson, Luke. He doesn't like baths either!  Wally is definitely a cutie, Renee *


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> *I would suggest clipping the wings. These guys are SO flighty. The least little thing will send them into a panic and they just fly till they hit something. That ain't pretty. Trust me.*
> I clipped Wally's wings when I first got him and then stopped. Now I hate to clip them because he loves to fly from upstairs to downstairs and back again. He has panicked a few times and hit the window. Once he knocked his self out almost and scared the crap out of me.


And don't I wish I'd read this yesterday. . . I opened the cage this morning to let Hana (the princess parrot) out--she is very tame--and all heck broke loose. Lady Cockatiel somehow flapped out the door of the cage along with one of the parakeets, who both proceeded to fly around and around the room. Cockatiel finally tried to land on the curtain over the window but flew a bit too far and hit the window, thankfully not hard but just a light bump. Yeah, tell me about scaring the crap out of you!! I had to catch her, then the parakeet, meanwhile Hana is scolding the bejesu$ out of me for allowing all this chaos. . .oy. I read up a lot immediately after on 'tiels hitting windows, and she is perched on a high stick and bright-eyed and talking so she seems okay. I'm keeping her warm and quiet just in case but she didn't hit hard. If she starts to act oddly at all I will run her to the vet. Taking no chances with this sweet girl. 

I tell you, it's a whole 'nother ballgame from pigeons!! And I think I'm somewhere out in left field. . . . I might even be holding a basketball at this point.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maryjane said:


> And don't I wish I'd read this yesterday. . . I opened the cage this morning to let Hana (the princess parrot) out--she is very tame--and all heck broke loose. Lady Cockatiel somehow flapped out the door of the cage along with one of the parakeets, who both proceeded to fly around and around the room. Cockatiel finally tried to land on the curtain over the window but flew a bit too far and hit the window, thankfully not hard but just a light bump. Yeah, tell me about scaring the crap out of you!! I had to catch her, then the parakeet, meanwhile Hana is scolding the bejesu$ out of me for allowing all this chaos. . .oy. I read up a lot immediately after on 'tiels hitting windows, and she is perched on a high stick and bright-eyed and talking so she seems okay. I'm keeping her warm and quiet just in case but she didn't hit hard. If she starts to act oddly at all I will run her to the vet. Taking no chances with this sweet girl.
> 
> I tell you, it's a whole 'nother ballgame from pigeons!! And I think I'm somewhere out in left field. . . . I might even be holding a basketball at this point.


Oh, sorry she hit the window. If she's chattering and carrying on, she' probably ok. Wally has only gotten hurt once.......he had a bloody nose and acted a little wacky for a couple of days, but he was ok.


----------

